# How often should I feed my Australian Shepherd?



## Keenan (Jul 7, 2007)

I've recently switched from Nutro Max to Merrick Puppy Platter for my 5 month old Aussie and I have to say, the change has been great. It's so much better than Nutro and she absolutely loves it. Right now she's about 5 and a half months old and a little over 30lbs. We've been feeding her three times a day. 7am 3/4 cup, 12pm 3/4 cup, 6pm 3/4 cup. recently my wife and I's work schedules have changed so it rare that anybody is home at noon. Is it better to keep the 3 scheduled feeding times or could we change to twice a day?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You should be able to switch to 2x a day at this age without any problems.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I was going to reply " It would be best to feed your Aussie Daily" but it doesnt work for this thread.
I agree though, you should be good to start 2x a day feedings now.


----------

